# Lionhead/Netherland Dwarf X Breed?



## jcl_24 (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi all,
I've been looking at adverts for available rabbits again recently.

I wondered what opinions you have on the traits of the cross breed named above?

I've seen an advert for a buck, so am tempted, however I would like to be able to cuddle any pet bun I have and I gather Nethies are full of energy (so more likely to be rushing around than wanting tosit still).

I sawa regular nethie at a BRC show I went to last weekend.It reminded me of the two gerbilsI had years ago because:-

a) He/She was the same colour
b) It was repeatedly juming up and down like the gerbils used to, I think escape rather than "a nice cuddle" was on his mind.
c) Same lean little body type when stetching upwards 

I saw the very feisty side of the Lionhead breed with Fluffy. So this cross Buck mighthavea combination of traits.

Jo xx


----------



## Haley (Jul 16, 2008)

In my experience, its very difficult to generalize personalities based on breeds. What about meeting the bunny and seeing how its acts around you? Or do you havea local shelter or rescue where you could go and meet some different bunnies? Its so difficult to say since each is so different. 

For example, people usually say smaller breeds like dwarfs are very hyper active, but I know lots of members here whose most snuggly and calm bunny is a dwarf. Just my.02


----------



## BlueGiants (Jul 16, 2008)

I agree with Haley. You really need to go meet the bunny. Since size is usually the first consideration, and if the bunny is the size that you are looking for, you won't know the temperment unless you go see him. By generalizing, you might miss out on a really great snuggle bun. 

If he isn't what you want, keep looking. Your heart bun will call out to you.


----------



## polly (Jul 16, 2008)

Mine are more zingy than my straight nethies. The lionheads have been bred with many things including teh nethies and i always think my nethies are calm in comparison lol. I agree with teh others though you really need to meet the bunny 

cheeky is my best description if lionhead crossed with nethies veery cheeky


----------



## LadyBug (Jul 16, 2008)

i agree with every body else. you need to _know_ the bun(or talk to some one who does). never owned a nethie or lion head so i can't be much help there


----------



## jcl_24 (Jul 17, 2008)

Thankyou all for your thoughts 

Bunny visiting doessound like the best option.

Just need to get a long essay out of the way, then from this weekend I'll have time to search for and perhaps visit some bunnies. If I chose any, this forum will be the first place I'll talk about it of course.

Jo xx


----------

